# Rust free toyota



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

Where in the USA are the best deals on rust free, 5-10 year old toyotas?
All trucks around here are rotten so am planning a road trip...thanks


----------



## VTDave (Apr 2, 2008)

Well...let's use the process of elimination. You DON'T want (for obvious reasons):

1. New England
2. Midwest

You probably also don't want a California truck (high used prices). So, I'm thinking Florida or elsewhere in the Southeast. Just don't get a Katrina truck. Look somewhere where the economy is shot to hell.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Head to the south west.
Then all you have is sun damage to the paint.

Stay away from snowy regions or coastal regions as salt spray plays a big role in rust.
Also areas that are prone to flooding or hurricanes.


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks guys. I returned from a 'feeler' trip to AZ, NV, and CA last night and saw some pretty sweet deals. CA prices were high but obviously toyotas are highly appreciated there as half the trucks are toyotas. North AZ seemed about the best so I'll likely head there next summer and hopefullty grab a deal. Here in Ontario 1999 tacomas a pretty much rotten but still pricey.?!?!?


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

SnoFarmer;616663 said:


> Head to the south west.
> Then all you have is sun damage to the paint.
> 
> Stay away from snowy regions or coastal regions as salt spray plays a big role in rust.
> Also areas that are prone to flooding or hurricanes.


fairly new vehicle then yes.

older vehicle then NO.

Having made the mistake of bringing cars back to maine from nevada i can say this.
the sun and sand out there kills the clearcoat. The "faded" look is the protection dissappearing.

Within one year the rust free vehicle has plenty of rust starting. Nolonger has the protection it needs from the elements in a colder climate. They go fast.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

yup that's what I said bad paint.
Becuse it is dry = less chance for rust
I did find a nice 48 power wagon in Oregon. It was in the mountains away from the coast. all it needed was fresh paint . drivable condition original flathead, 37kmi

That's one vehicle i wish that I never sold...:crying: wft was I thinking??


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

To me a truck is just that...a truck. It's a tool. Paint isn't important as it can be painted. The underbody /. frame is what I'm concerned with. They looked pretty good. Will it actually rust faster underneath also...from the hot to cold transfer? I plan on oiling the hell out of it.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Forget about paint also!! Just coat the entire truck in Fluid Film once in a while, it'll last forever that way!! Just ask Grandview!! lol


----------



## yearground (Oct 3, 2008)

I like that stuff but it STINKS, really. Thought about getting a case and hitting the whole underside of my dodge but am a bit leary if it swells rubber, is compatible with KROWN, and sticks when you hose-off after an event. Any thoughts? I know rust-check swells and takes ourt seals...IMO of course.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

Fluid Film is safe to use on all synthetic rubbers, and embeds into the pores of metal. You would need to pressure wash it to remove it.

Would you believe some people love that smell so much they use Fluid Film as furniture polish?


----------



## ChevyHD4X4 (Mar 3, 2003)

There is hope in the mid-west. I just picked up a 1991 Toyota Ext 4x4 for 2150 rust free with 124,600 mile on a 3.0L 5 speed. Guy moved here from Florida and wanted a car. Has body damage but fixable and no frame rot or damage. Found it on Craigslist. Just keep looking. Took me a year to find the one I wanted.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Dano50;635573 said:


> Fluid Film is safe to use on all synthetic rubbers, and embeds into the pores of metal. You would need to pressure wash it to remove it.
> 
> Would you believe some people love that smell so much they use Fluid Film as furniture polish?


I believe it!! I love the smell of FF!!!


----------



## Saltydawg (May 12, 2008)

My buddies and I go down into the Carolina's when we're looking for rust free stuff but basically anywhere south of Virginia that isn't along the coast is pretty good territory for vehicle hunting.

Getting harder to find stuff though cause the price of scrap metal has been so high lately nobody saves anything. It all gets crushed and sold.


----------



## Dano50 (Oct 19, 2005)

linycctitan;640731 said:


> I believe it!! I love the smell of FF!!!


You should visit our plant some time. You'd be in heaven, then.


----------



## joyofFluidFilm (Jun 5, 2008)

Dano50;644612 said:


> You should visit our plant some time. You'd be in heaven, then.



*Too bad we dont have any cologne that smells like fluid film.:crying:..I wonder if that would be a good seller???? payup
*


----------



## joyofFluidFilm (Jun 5, 2008)

FLuid Film is awesome!
Its a must have product!
Try it ...You'll see


----------

